# Playa Del Carmen neighborhoods



## talco (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello,

I will arrive in 2 weeks to Playa del carmen and want to look for an apt. for 5-6 months.

I won't be looking for the parties, the noise and tourist traps. so of course downtown is out of the option.
Where would you suggest me to look for apartments that:

1. will be about 10-15 minutes walk from downtown.
2. will be safe.
3. loads of expats around 
4. will be reasonably priced for a 1bd room apt. (300-400 US$)
5. should not be too far or beyond the main Cancun-Playa-Tulum highway.

would appreciate any help.
thanks


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Vivanuncios and .andale.mx include local apartment listings with photos, details, and prices.

Using these websites my friends found an ideal studio apartment for only $300US a month. It was located North of the city center in a very local Mayan neighborhood. Just a 5 minute ride by city bus or colectivo to get into town, and only two blocks from a beautiful (uncrowded, tops-optional) beach.

The apartment included an air conditioner, ceiling fan, cable TV, fridge, hot water shower, gas cooker, kitchen utensils, WiFi, and a secure gate out front. Electricity was extra, but it didn’t cost much as they rarely used the air conditioner. 

There were also a pair of hammock-hooks built into the wall. Hammock not included — that I picked up on my own. Laundry service was available across the street for a couple bucks.

Keep in mind you can find nicer one bedroom places in the middle of town for $400-$500 a month, or two bedrooms for $600-$900. It is possible to find an _ultra-basic_ studio apartment for around $100-$150 in Playa del Carmen. It won’t be pretty, it won’t be furnished, it might not have a kitchen, and good luck with WiFi. Or hot water. But they’re around.


----------



## talco (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks, but these websites, unfortunately, are in Spanish which I do not speak.
in which neighborhoods should I be looking? the safe and quiet..


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

talco said:


> Thanks, but these websites, unfortunately, are in Spanish which I do not speak.
> in which neighborhoods should I be looking? the safe and quiet..


Two words. Google translate.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Two words. Google translate.



Playa Del Carmen en Quintana Roo | Casas y Departamentos en renta | Vivanuncios


 Google Translator didn´t work on vivanuncios.

http://www.andale.mx/categoria/14/inmuebles/renta.html

Also didn´t work on andale.mx


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Playa Del Carmen en Quintana Roo | Casas y Departamentos en renta | Vivanuncios
> 
> 
> Google Translator didn´t work on vivanuncios.
> ...


It worked on both sites for me. Of course, sometimes it appears to spew random words in English.:confused2:


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

If you are on FB, join the expats and locals in Playa Del Carmen page and post your wants and needs there. You will be able to find a lot of helpful information there and very possibly a place to rent. 

If you are not on FB, try posting on the playa info forum. 

Also, there are many places to live in centro that are quiet and fit your budget and most wants, but to get a one bedroom instead of a studio you may have to go past 46th (CTM). I do not think that you will need to go across the highway to find what you are looking for.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Playa Del Carmen en Quintana Roo | Casas y Departamentos en renta | Vivanuncios
> 
> 
> Google Translator didn´t work on vivanuncios.
> ...


Google Translate also worked for me. You may need to click on different areas for it to be available. As a note, I use the Google Translate extension and then left click on an area follow with a right click to use the extension.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

michmex said:


> Google Translate also worked for me. You may need to click on different areas for it to be available. As a note, I use the Google Translate extension and then left click on an area follow with a right click to use the extension.


OK. I did that and it worked.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Nothing beats 'boots on the ground' when it comes to finding an appropriate rental but the local papers and periodicals will give you a "non-******" POV of the actual pricing as if renting to a native. Almost every website that has QRoo and other Yucatan peninsula rentals is geared to NOBies with more money than brains. 

Kidding.

Seriously, when you get to PCD, ask around, there are locals who speak the language who will represent you in those negotiations. Once they have a deal, you can pop out of the bushes and Voila! great rental, great price.

Get thee an attorney to oversee the lease agreement especially if it is written in Spanish.


----------



## denik12 (Oct 1, 2015)

joaquinx said:


> Two words. Google translate.


ahaha, thats right)


----------



## MARYAH (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello Friends from Playa fel carmen/Cancun/ Q. roo

I M TO Playa for 2months..I d like talk with new friends 
and share our time to discover everything is good here..
Um French but first a cityzen of world.I m Song teacher and for health care too..The Sacred in The .Spirituality is my life..I have so many things to share..see u Maryah


----------

